

Ask HN: What would make Google Analytics better? - GAthrowaway

I am a long time HNer (posting with a throwaway) and I am building a tool to compete with Google Analytics.  I strongly value the opinion of this community and would love to get your feedback.<p>What do you think would make Google Analytics better?<p>Some of the things I&#x27;ve personally struggled with -<p>- Arbitrary restrictions on how data can be compared.  Want to see which products are being purchased on an iPad vs Desktop? Not possible.<p>- No access to raw data.<p>- Events and funnels are awful.<p>Why not Mixpanel?<p>- I find myself often using the Data Export API for information that should be accessible on the web.<p>- Doesn&#x27;t integrate with online marketing.<p>Any thoughts appreciated.
======
dpcx
Why not Piwik[1]?

[1]: [http://www.piwik.org](http://www.piwik.org)

~~~
GAthrowaway
I feel the same frustrations with Piwik as I do in GA. In addition, my goal is
to build something with an integration time under 5 minutes.

